# Sparrow Nymphs



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

ESOX said:


> I think I got one of those in a swap last year or the year before. It was killer on river smallies, till they managed to totally mangle it. But that took at least 20 fish.


NIce!!

I did swap this pattern last year for a steelhead swap... glad it worked well for you too.

I just checked the dubbing supply and that Awesome Possum golden olive dubbing is about gone... I'll have to go on a misson to find some more!

EDIT: Dang esox! you are making me edit a bunch in this thread.... Bottom line here is that sparrows just plain ROCK!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here's a steelhead version tied on a 8 3X long










Great for off-color water

Nice Tie, Tommy!


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's how Jack ties it -

http://www.jackgartside.com/step_gartside_sparrow.htm


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Sparrow Nymphs are one of my favorite patters. Works great on bass, trout, and pay fish. I love it's versatility in water as well as all the unlimited ways to tie them. A tier is only held back by their imagination and available materials when it comes to the sparrow. I do most of mine with rump tail and collar and use dark olive chenille for the body when tying for speed. Grey and Brown are a distant second best color choice on the water for me.

Very nice fly Tommytubular!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't forget the classic, palmered peacock herl body... As long as you're tying sparrows, spin a few with a peacock herl body. Oh, and Black is a nice alternative too.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

We used a similar version of Shoeman's but only smaller in PA a few years ago with great success. Hands down it's just a great bug. The rump feathers with the philofume make great movement.

As for the after shaft/philofume at the rear it would act like gills that you see on the lower end of a wiggler/hex nymph. I bet it is a nice touch but requires patience to put those delicate buggers in there.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Dubbing brushes are nice because they are quick but I like to dub mine. As mentioned, peacock for the body is productive.

I have rump patches at my store (free standard shipping on all orders in the US no matter the amount). As mentioned, a whole pheasant skin is pretty inexpensive, as well. Among (many) other things, I also have dubbing brushes from the Czech Republic. I am working on an on-line store so for now you will need to phone, PM, or email me with questions you may have or material you may need.

http://www.castersflyshop.com


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Guys....I appreaciate all of your input. I think i am going to tie some up this evening.

What do yo think the most productive average size size hook would be for steelhead? 

I heard mentioned that these are good for smaller trout too, what size hook would you use?

Last question...has anyone ever fished these with a bead? If so, should I just use a long hook, or the smae hook just with a little shorter "body"?

Again, thanks guys. By the way, next weekend I am going to try and tie hex nymph for the first time...I hope the same peopel will also give there input on that too!


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Probably size 6 or 8. You can do them with a bead and use the Daiichi 1530 (or similar) or tie them on a standard length nymph hook to get a little extra length.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I tie them in 8s and 12s on a 1x short heavy nymph hook.
I feel beads take too much from the flies action, but it could easily be done. I would use a standard length nymph hook.


----------



## scotchass (Jul 10, 2004)

You can usually get packages of pheasant feathers at michaels or any craft store, but it will have pheasant rump mixed in with other feathers, but the packs are pretty cheap.
I tied a sparrow with bead chain eyes upside down style this summer and took a few carp on it as well.


----------

